
[EPS] move timezones - andrewfromx
Everyone knows you can pickup and move cities. But did you know you can also pickup a move timezones but stay in same city? I&#x27;m a programmer in Los Angeles. I used to go by Los Angeles time. But recently I picked up and moved to UTC. I&#x27;m 7 hours ahead of where I was and I live my life this way here in Los Angeles. Every programmer should (EPS) try this. Not only is it wonderful to not worry about what time it is, but it makes you think about timezones ALL THE TIME and you never code anything ever again that assumes everyone is in same timezone.
======
dandrick
Why should we try this? I don't understand.

Isn't this basically just like working second shift?

~~~
andrewfromx
1) it relaxes your brain because you are so helplessly lost as to what "real"
time it is in your city, you transend time and just get into good states of
flow.

2) it forces you to do mental time zone math in your head making you a better
programmer

3) helps you realize your city does not dictate what time units you use, you
control that. Maybe all us programmers should switch to UTC. End daylight
savings time. And finally get like a swatch beat system going.

